
Actually, I was biologically designed to be an engineer - iKenshu
https://code.likeagirl.io/actually-i-was-biologically-designed-to-be-an-engineer-460ab0c377dc
======
Boothroid
In my experience women in tech get opportunities thrown at them simply due to
desperation of companies to meet the prevailing mantra of 'must have more
women in tech'. That's not to say that the women I've met are any better or
worse than the men, but it does seem that all else being equal women manage to
avoid the crappier jobs and often get put on prestige projects.

If I were starting again I wouldn't go into tech - I'd go into an area where
there's more women!

